# Killing rabbits - air rifle - biodegradable ammo



## Chasicle

Does anybody know if there's a decent air rifle that can manage to take out rabbits from 20-60 yards and the ammo is biodegradable (while still being sufficient to kill it humanely).

Any links or names for suggestions would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## Duckslayer100

I had a pump BB gun that would kill rabbits stone dead...I don't think there are any "bad" air rifles. That being said, I've heard good things about Gamo. Been pretty tempted myself to buy one of their silencer-equipped models for our red squirrel problems in town.

As for biodegradable ammo...I don't think that exists. Anything that needs to penetrated flesh and bone would have to be fairly dense to get the job done. Something biodegradable likely wouldn't be tough enough.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Both BBs (steel) and lead are biodegradable..................just not in our lifetime...........LOL..........

I'm a bit puzzled as to why boidegradabilty is an issue. The pellets are pretty small and quantities would be minimal.


----------



## Chasicle

I agree too, but my dad is a bit concerned as to having a bunch of steel pellets in our backyard. I figure if I miss, the pellet will likely dig into the ground and inch or two and not be an issue. Maybe I can talk him into it anyways.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Then buy a high quality airgun and don't miss. Gamo is NOT one of them, never was, and will never be. There is plenty of junk that don't shoot straight no matter what. 
There is some non-toxic, non-lead ammo for airguns but it is not exactly cheap. Dynamic ammo from the airgunsofarizona.com is around $25 for a box of 350.


----------



## VINCE

WOW. I just gotta ask you Ambush Hunter. Why so hostile about Gamo? There are far better airguns out there for sure, but you make it sound like owning one or knowing someone that owns one is like having a disease.They really arent that bad.I have 23 airguns, 6 are Gamos, and they do what they were made to do. Did you get ran over by the Gamo delivery truck or something at some point? I'm not trying to start anything, but we should try to help, encourage and support the people getting into our hobby with honest facts and be a good source of imformation. I'm not saying blow smoke up anyones butt, but give pro's and con's and give them something to work with. Its perfectly fine to express your oppinion, but imho afterwards would be good.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Old thread no one cares about...what's the problem.

Oh...if you have 6 Gamos, that tells me something....definitely.

The thing that gets me is when someone gets a cheap-s*** airgun made by ex-plumbers, lowest quality glass, lowest quality rings, the worst pellets in the world, and then expects to nail a squirrel with it...at long distances. Oh and EVERYONE wants it above this magic 1000FPS!!! WTF!!! Great job, Gamo on misleading and disinforming customers: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## VINCE

Yep this is an old post, and you should have cared when you replied. That was only his second post. Nothing like a warm welcome, huh? WOW. This forum has been here long enough that there should be way more than 7 pages to the airgun section. Wonder why theres not much activity?

Yes, I have 6 Gamos. Love 'em.That SHOULD tell you something.I guess that means I'm not a snob, out to impress everybody. I even have the dreaded Viper Express! Oh no!!!   It does EXACTLY what it was designed/ advertised to do.

I do agree that their pellets are hit or miss.

I also agree that the 1000 fps. is misleading and not too practical. And the whole pig shooting thing is pretty stupid, BUT you can do very good, accurate shooting with a Gamo, and enjoy this hobby. Heck I still love shooting my Powermaster 66.I'm not ashamed of that.

You can, by the way nail squirrels with them,at pretty good / sensible distances, if you do your part. Head shots even!

As far as cheap a## airguns, I won a f.t. match, hunter/ sporter class with a cheap a## Winchester 800X that I bought at Kmart on clearance for $66.00 and a cheap a## Gamo scope. I only won by 1 shot, but that was all it took. Check it out, its on the yellow in the f.t. section, last summer at the Tacoma Rifle and Revolver club.[ and the Winchester was made by Hatsan  ]

One last thing. I like this hobby, so I'll stick with it. You seem to know quite a bit about airguns. You should share your knowledge, help and encourage people, not turn them away feeling dumb. We all started somewhere.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

The fact remains the same, Gamo do more harm to our great hobby than good. FACT. They are like cancer of the airgun world, arrogant, ignorant, and incompetent. Yes, we have started somewhere. But I remember how one of the Gamo IDIOTS told me that their rifles are on par with German Weihrauch! :rollin: I decided to play along and asked if it's on par with Storm XLT rifles.........He said, absolutely. HAHAHAHAHA! I still don't know what Storm XLT rifles are. They don't exist! Now THAT should tell you something, eh? ALL Gamo cares about is YOUR money. They don't give a damn about this hobby or providing their customers with better quality products worth spending extra cash on...


----------



## VINCE

Seriously? Did you expect them to say, "No way, our airguns are junk compared to them!" ?
Go to any car dealer and ask the same question. [ Except about cars, not airguns.]

You wrote:

"I decided to play along and asked if it's on par with Storm XLT rifles.........He said, absolutely. HAHAHAHAHA! I still don't know what Storm XLT rifles are. They don't exist! Now THAT should tell you something, eh? "

Those are your words, right? That does tell me something. It tells me a LOT, eh?. They do exist. How come you didn't know that, the Gamo "idiot" knew that. The Crosman Storm XT [ not XLT, thats a Ford trim package.], is a .177 caliber 1000 fps breakbarrel airgun that you can find at most Wallmarts for under $ 100. They are just a quest with a different stock. They have been discontinued, [too bad, that was a great gun ] so you can't find it on thier site, or Pyramyds. BUT, you can google it. I would attach a pic, but I honestly don't know how. [ Dumb Gamo owners!] :eyeroll:

Dude, give it up. People are watching and it's not looking too good for you right now. Lets just play nice be somewhat responsible, [ although this stupid feude is not the example ] and encourage, educate, and welcome all new comers into our sport.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Dude, I know WTF Crosman is. I said STORM rifles. He had no clue what that is. But he said Gamo is better. Yes, that told me SOMETHING. In any way, you said you are not trying to start anything but then you go ahead and start something anyway....

What FORD??? WTF???


----------



## Ambush Hunter

VINCE said:


> Did you get ran over by the Gamo delivery truck or something at some point?


Love it...


----------



## Ambush Hunter

VINCE said:


> I guess that means I'm not a snob, out to impress everybody.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

To answer your PM, you need to create a photobucket account where you can upload your pics from your computer. Then copy and paste into your message here.

www.photobucket.com

OR

www.imageshack.com


----------

